# Nipple/ elbow



## Colby1513 (Nov 5, 2019)

Any reports of dolphin/ white marlin/ or wahoo being caught at the nipple or elbow area? I understand Whittier’s push in this time of year? I know water color isn’t going to be great. But gonna give it a shot this weekend. Been itching to get out there lol. Any tips appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Go further south would be my only tip last I saw blue water was 70+ from pensacola not that fish cant be caught in green water


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

3 weekends ago I seen a white out there. Water wasn't blue then either.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

good luck- water was not great last trip out. If you can go further south your chances will be better. If you don’t go at all your chances are guaranteed to be zero. Last I heard Thomas Hilton did not renew the charts subscription to the fish so they don’t know where to go and maybe will come a little closer.


----------



## Colby1513 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone. May troll towards the spur if weather permits. Should I be in the right area for the wahoo and dolphin?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

There is always a chance but my opinion is that the water in that area will not have as good of a chance as the water closer to the double nipple.


----------



## 70ChevelleSS (Sep 8, 2020)

So what time of year would you guys recommend to be ideal to make a run to the nipple/spur/131 ? We fish out of Destin or Panama City mostly within 20-30 miles, but have wanted for a long time to trailer over and go out of Pensacola to the nipple/spur etc. And get after some big game fish. What time of year would be the best?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Now through October.


----------

